# Convert a 66 to Power Steering



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all,

I finally found a GTO, I just wired a down payment. Its a 1966 with a 455. Only thing I want to do is add Power Steering and Power Brakes.

Can I buy all the parts I need to do the conversion from an auto store. I found another thread on here and the guy had to find all kinds of old parts.

What about the brakes?

I'd rather not go salvage parts.

Thanks


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

POL (parts on line) is where i got my front disc kit from, is GM 70-76 which will fit with one hole drilled out a bit larger, easy install and stops on a dime. may want to upgrade to power booster and dual master cylinder also. For the power steering you can get a re-man saginaw gearbox from the parts store, you will also need a power steering pump and the brackets for it, thats a bit trickier as they made many pump and bracket configurations. also the 455 will not be a 66' motor so you will need to find out what year it is to order parts for it and that will let you know which pump and bracket set you will need.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

will need gear box, pump, pitman arm, hoses for pump, and steering column coupling. now for the brackets and pulleys, will need to find out what timing cover \ pulley setup is on the 455. if the after 68 setup, that will be easier, if pre 69, the earlier setup, then must find early pump brackets, pulley etc. Once you get the car, then you can figure out what you have. Pm me then and should have what you need in used parts for a trade. The brakes, buy a rebuilt power booster and master for a 67 tempest. that will get up the dual master and booster, and when you upgrade to discs, that booster will work. in the meantime, you have better drum braking. Pats numbers will not help since most of these pieces do not have stamped nos.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

how could i forget the pitman arm and rag joint...waited for weeks for them. Maybe thats why i wanted to forget... and if you need a center link try ames, the chevelle ones will not fit on 66' and moog has stopped making them for the GTO...another month and a half to get in...post some pics Batman, have to look for you at some local cruise's.:cheers


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

I was told it is a 71, it is a true cali car as well.

I gotta drive to texas to get it....will be a long long weekend.

If one of you has time can you list all the part numbers I need for the steering?

Here is a pic of the 455.

thanks


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

pontiac, where in texas are you? I have to drive down there to get the car.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

If one of you has time can you list all the part numbers I need for the steering?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

think this is where i got mine call and verify it will fit GTO, i just had to drill one hole in the backer plate a bit larger for the bigger bolt.

Chevy A Body Disc Brake Conversion Kit Chevelle Nova | eBay


----------

